# Rapido beeping



## meddyliol (Aug 2, 2007)

I have recently bought a 2005 Rapido 986M and has a very annoying habit. Every time the water is run and the pump starts there is a beep from the control panel. Surely this cannot be normal. This is the first MH I have ever had so don't know if it is normal or not. The water is full and the grey water empty so shouldn't be anything to do with this. Maybe some of you Rapido owners will know?

Thanks

Brian 8)


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Beep*

Hi brian, sounds like the low water level warning is beeping, (I know you said tank full) is the low water level icon flashing too? or are any other icons flashing?
Chris


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

Hi, yes we had the same problem with our Rapido but we were able to get it fixed under warranty. It was down to a sensor with wasn't working properly. Jax


----------



## meddyliol (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for your answers. No, there are no flashing lights or any other indications. I suspect that it is a sensor problem. It has a six months warranty so will try and get it fixed that way.

Cheers

Brian 8)


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

I have the same problem on my 2003 962M 
I had thought it due to a voltage drop as the pump started. I have fitted a replacement pump (not for this reason) and it has not made a difference. 
Again it it is not present every time the pump starts. I now don't worry and live with it. 
Roger


----------



## moch (May 21, 2005)

We also had this in our 2007 Rapido bought secondhand. I said I couldn't live with that noise everytime a tap was turned off, so they took the control panel above the door off and turned some screw at the back and the noise disappeared. The down side to that was that when you start the engine we no longer have a warning noise to tell us we haven't retracted the step!


----------



## SilverFox13 (Nov 20, 2007)

The beeping issue I had with our Rapido reached a happy conclusion - today Brownhills fitted a filter (capacitor) recommended by Rapido as a workaround for this issue.

It is Rapido part no. 8REE0152 and it is wired across the +ve and -ve leads of the water pump.

Hope this helps.

Mal


----------

